# blurred images on #2 monitor with latest Lightroom classic...



## Morris Taub (Mar 26, 2021)

Perhaps this is a known issue?

I have two monitors connected to my macbook pro. One via hdmi. Two via thunderbolt. When I open Lightroom my library window is on monitor One. That image is always sharp. On monitor Two it's sharp until I hit 'develop' module. Then that image on monitor Two blurs. I noticed if I click on Library again monitor Two sharpens up again. But in develop if say i tap on clarity, exposure, contrast, texture, etc. it blurs again.

I've tried it with graphics acceleration on and off and it's the same.

And dang, I thought adobe had fixed the acceleration issue. Now it's worse. Before I just turned it completely off and lightroom was working great. Maybe I should go back a version? Can I do that? This blurring of the images on monitor Two never happened before. 

Also, monitor Two is a more recent 27" nec that i use for print color and processing work. The monitor with my library on it, monitor One, is like 11 years old, another nec and still works fine for the library and all the controls in develop and print modules.

If it matters, my laptop is a 2015 mid-summer model. macOS is Catalina 10.15.7. 16gb of ram. Two graphics cards. 1. amd radeon r9m370x with 2 gb of video ram. 2. The intel iris pro 1536 mb.

thanks for any advice/help
Morris


----------



## Morris Taub (Mar 27, 2021)

update:

I got frustrated, so I downloaded 10.1.1. Now it is working normally again. Now the images on monitor 2, my PA271Q are sharp. They never sharpened up using Lightroom 10.2

 I did become afraid that maybe something was wrong with one of my ports or the processor, but it's not that. It's lightroom 10.2 as far as I can tell. At least on my machine and setup.

 And for what it's worth, my laptop is a 2.5 ghz quad core intel core i7.

 I will use this 10.1.1 version for a few days and report back. But right now it is working perfectly again. Oh, and I don't have the performance, graphics processor working. I kept that shut off.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 30, 2021)

If you haven't already done so, make sure you report it How do I send a bug report or feature request to Adobe? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Morris Taub (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi, Victoria. I did post this same text/post on the 'feedback forum'. I'm not sure if there's something else to do.

And since Saturday, when I switched my LR classic back to 10.1.1 I have not had any problems. I won't updgrade again until maybe a 10.3 is available. 

Like I said, my first monitor, attached via hdmi is always sharp. It's monitor two that gets blurred out. It's a direct attachment via thunderbolt to my laptop. Not sure why. And honest, I'm happy to have recourse to an older version of Lightroom Classic that works. I don't want to waste my time trouble shooting. It all works as advertised with the older version of LrC. So I am assuming it's not my installation.

thanks
Morris


----------



## JohnPMcAlister (Mar 30, 2021)

I am having exactly the same problem.  It started happening just after the most recent Lightroom Classic upgrade.  I have a 2018 MacBook Pro, 2.9 GHz 6 core Intel Core i9, 32 GB memory, 2 TB ssd, Radeon Pro 560X 4GB.  Second monitor is a BenQ SW2700.  Running Lightroom Classic version 10.2.

I use my MacBook as my primary Lightroom monitor.  I use the BenQ window as my auxiliary.  When I am in Library mode, images on the BenQ are sharp.  When I click into Develop mode the images are fuzzy, particularly when I go to 100% image.  This never happened before.  Like Mr. Taub, I have tried turning off graphics acceleration and the issue does not change.  This is very disappointing.  

I have not downgraded yet.  I have adapted my workflow for now but if this is not addressed quickly, I will need to downgrade.


----------



## camner (Apr 3, 2021)

Same issue for me on my secondary monitor (Dell U2720Q).


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 3, 2021)

Please add your comments to the Adobe bug report (which is showing as In Progress):

https://feedback.photoshop.com/conv...b128777f392d&replyId=606398f85499bf2234e53eef
More feedback helps not only identify the issue but also prioritize it.


----------



## Morris Taub (Jun 10, 2021)

Sadly, this problem has not been addressed in 10.3 so I'll be downgrading to 10.1.1 again.

At some point I have to wonder if I should ask for a refund by the month for not being able to use 10.2 and now 10.3. This dual monitor set up is great when it works. I bought a second large monitor just for this.  Ok. I'm not really expecting any refund from adobe. Just wish they'd fix it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 11, 2021)

Yeah, it's a frustrating one. I've just updated our 10.3 blog post to note that one as not fixed.


----------



## Morris Taub (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks, Victoria. It would be good to be able to use 10.3. But I am able to do my work with 10.1.1 so no problem.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jun 12, 2021)

I had time to spare so I played around on my system.  11.3 Big Sur, 10.3 Lightroom Classic, 2019 MBpro 16 inch.  2.4GHz i9, AMD Radeon Pro 550M 4 GB.  Internal display native resolution as display 2, 2k HDMI display as #1, and 4k thunderbolt to displayport 1.2 as display #3.  

I sometimes run the 4k at 2k so I can read the font in the LRc gui.  But it didn't make any difference.  With LRC main window on the 4k monitor and Loupe mode on the 2k, I can replicate your problem.  However, I seldom work with LRC in two screen mode.  I save the second screen for when Photoshop or another plugin launches.


----------



## Morris Taub (Aug 19, 2021)

So, version 10.4 is released and adobe have not fixed this problem. Very disappointing.

I'd jump ship to Capture 1 but I really like the library in Lightroom. I've also been using LR for so long.

Back to version 10.1.1

This is the 3rd update to LR without them fixing this. Did I say how disappointing this is.

Ok. I need some chocolate.


----------



## stevedo (Aug 19, 2021)

Morris Taub said:


> I'd jump ship to Capture 1 but I really like the library in Lightroom. I've also been using LR for so long.


You don't need to maintain your subscription in order to continue to use the Lightroom library. Wheny you stop your subscription you can still add, remove, keyword, print, export etc. photos to your library.

If you feel strobgly enough, I'd jump ship to C1 and just use Lightroom as your library. Great article here What happens to my photos if I cancel my Adobe subscription? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 19, 2021)

Morris Taub said:


> This is the 3rd update to LR without them fixing this. Did I say how disappointing this is.


This was a minor update with just a few bugs and new cameras, it's a logged issue and will be corrected in a later release.

I appreciate the frustration (I also use two monitors) but await a permanent fix.


----------



## Morris Taub (Aug 19, 2021)

stevedo said:


> You don't need to maintain your subscription in order to continue to use the Lightroom library. Wheny you stop your subscription you can still add, remove, keyword, print, export etc. photos to your library.
> 
> If you feel strobgly enough, I'd jump ship to C1 and just use Lightroom as your library. Great article here What happens to my photos if I cancel my Adobe subscription? | The Lightroom Queen


I might try this stevedo for a while between this 10.4 update and whatever is next. Just import to LR. Do all the process work in Capture 1. Save a tiff file. Or something else. Not sure of the possibilities. 

I've used Capture 1 a bit. Not nearly as familiar with it as I am with Lightroom and Photoshop. Switching isn't something I 'want' to do. I think my subscription ends in February or March. I'll give this a good amount of time. But I have the time now to start getting more familiar with Capture 1. Look at video tutorials.

I was about to start research into what happens if I stop my LR/photoshop subscription. I started with LR from version 1 or whatever it was called. Think this is the first time I've had a problem with the software. It has been pretty good for me.


----------



## Morris Taub (Aug 19, 2021)

Paul McFarlane said:


> This was a minor update with just a few bugs and new cameras, it's a logged issue and will be corrected in a later release.
> 
> I appreciate the frustration (I also use two monitors) but await a permanent fix.


Thanks Paul for this info. We wait. Twiddle thumbs. Life goes on.


----------



## Morris Taub (Sep 3, 2021)

Went to the new adobe forums to see if my bug report was there. Couldn't find it. There were quite a few people who suffering similar problems with blurry images on monitor 2 in the develop module. What gives?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 3, 2021)

Not sure what your username is there, but the issue is still live:

https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...rry-in-ver-10-2-develop-module/idi-p/11974830


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 3, 2021)

If you click your profile (top right) on the Adobe Forums you should see a list of your posts btw.


----------



## Morris Taub (Sep 3, 2021)

Sorry. I don't see my post there. Nor any of the others I'd seen.

I just re-posted what I had written here in March 2021. 

Nikk responded many times to me and others. There's nothing in the post you link.


----------



## Morris Taub (Sep 3, 2021)

Paul McFarlane said:


> If you click your profile (top right) on the Adobe Forums you should see a list of your posts btw.


It did click on the profile. Now the post I just did appears. Not the Post and long thread I started on 26 March 2021. I posted the bug there right after posting about it here. 

Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place? It was about LR classic.


----------



## johnrellis (Sep 4, 2021)

There are issues with many bug reports acknowledged by Adobe not getting copied over into the new consolidated forum -- I've notified the responsible Adobe employees about your March 26 post.  See my reply to your recent post in the Adobe forum:
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...atest-lightroom-classic/idc-p/12362561#M15467


----------



## Morris Taub (Sep 4, 2021)

johnrellis said:


> There are issues with many bug reports acknowledged by Adobe not getting copied over into the new consolidated forum -- I've notified the responsible Adobe employees about your March 26 post.  See my reply to your recent post in the Adobe forum:
> https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...atest-lightroom-classic/idc-p/12362561#M15467


Ok. Thanks John.


----------

